# Hardrock Comp Disk vs DB Response Comp vs Ibex Alpine 650 SE



## Nix_NWPA (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm looking for advise on which of these to buy. Here are the details:

I haven't been on a bike in 8 years and I'm looking to get back into it. I'm 6'4" 280lbs. Hoping to get down to around 220.

I have a hard budget of $600 plus tax or shipping. I can't go any higher so a Hoss is not an option. Plus, there are no Kona dealers in my area.

I have done a lot of research and visited my local LBS's, most of which carry nothing in my size to even try out. I've narrowed my choices to these three:

http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=12275&bikeTab=techspec
Great Reputation but I was not impressed by the service at the LBS. Full retail $600.

http://www.diamondback.com/items.asp?deptid=14&itemid=175
$550 at Dick's Sports but with the service that goes with buying at a big box retailer. Seems to have better components than the Hardrock.

http://www.ibexbikes.com/Bikes/ALP-650-Details.html
Good components. I'm a little unsure on the Manitou Axel Super fork vs the Marzocchi MZ-3 on the other two. I looks like Ibex has a great reputation for quality and service.

I'd like some opinions from those more knowledgable than myself. I don't know much about components other than brakes and shifting. I'm concered about hubs, crank, etc.
I'm not too worried about LBS service. I repair my own cars, appliances, etc so I think I'll be okay once I pick up Zinn.

By the way, I'll be riding mostly paved bike paths to start but hope to move up to some light XC as well. I know that, at a minimum, I'm going to need to upgrade the coils in any of these forks. Is that even an option with the Manitou?

Thanks in advance for any/all input.
Nix


----------



## Good Grief (May 15, 2006)

That Diamondback actually looks fairly decent. The fork may be basic, but it should last you a while. If you decide on the diamondback, make sure it comes in your size. I wouldn't want the good people at Dick's putting my bike together either. I've seen them in action, and it's not pretty. I talked to one new guy struggling to put together a new bike on the floor -- he said he had never put a bike together before and received no training. Nice.

I have a Manitou Axel fork on my bike (while my Marzocchi All Mountain 1 gets fixed). It seems strong enough (for someone who weighs about what you do) but the suspension feels really weird. It also weighs a ton -- noticeably heavier than my All Mountain 1. Maybe it just needs to be broken in more, but I can't wait to get my Marzocchi back because it's so much better. Also, If you do buy an Ibex bike, make sure you read every little detail on their web site because some of their policies may come back to bite you.

If the Diamondback doesn't come in your size, then I'd look in to the Hardrock. It's got low end components though, which may reduce your level of enjoyment.


----------



## Nix_NWPA (Aug 13, 2006)

Yeah, Dick's didn't have my size in stock. The kid I talked to said they could order it, though. I have to call and talk to their bike tech on Monday.

I'll also have to spend some time reading all of Ibex's policies this weekend. Care to elaborate on what I should be looking for?


----------



## Good Grief (May 15, 2006)

I'm talking about things like this. To me, that's lousy customer service and a lousy policy, but you may be fine with it. I'd definitely make sure I read all the fine print before purchasing though, just to make sure there aren't any surprises.


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Tough call*

Tough call, but for a number of reasons, I'll say go with the Specialized Hardrock. All three have major drawbacks for someone of your weight, but the Specialized is the less of all three evils.

As for the issues with Ibex customer service, I strongly recommend you read the thread that Good Grief linked. You can decide for yourself if the policy is fair. You'll see my opinion stated clearly in the thread. Buying online definitely isn't for everyone.


----------



## Nix_NWPA (Aug 13, 2006)

Update:

Well, I guess we're down to a 2 way comparison. I talked to the bike tech at Dick's and he said the last Diamondback they ordered (recently) took nearly a month to get in. I'm just not willing to wait that long this late in the season. So now it's down to the Hardrock and the Ibex.

More info on the Hardrock: The shop only has a sport in my size (21"). The comp they have is larger (24" I think). The guy at the shop was trying to tell me the larger comp is a better fit for me even though it gives me ZERO top tube clearance. He said it was better because the seat wouldn't been to be as high and I wouldn't be leaning forward as much/putting so much weight on my hands. It really doesn't inspire confidence when someone tries to sell you a mountain bike with no top tube clearance. Fyi, every other shop I've ever been in has told be I should ride a 21-22". I have a short inseam for my height (around 33" actual). There's a shop about 100 miles away that has a comp in my size, I may have to go there to buy if I choose the Hardrock. I used to live near them and they were great to deal with when I looked before. I'm going to stop by the local shop tonight and ride both sizes to before I draw any hard conclusions.


----------



## hallin222 (Oct 13, 2005)

Don't get pressure into buying a buke that doesn't fit you. They're trying to unload the 24" bike on you because they probably don't see many big guys in there and they'd hate to get stuck with a huge frame at the end of the season. A 21-22" frame sounds right for you. If the bars are too low, get a taller stem or riser bar. The longer seatpost extension that you'll see on the 21" vs the 24" will actually add a little (welcomed) flex and incrase the ride comfort just slightly.

For reference, I'm about 6'3" and ride a 20" Kona Kikapu which has a longer top tube (like a normal 21"+) similar to the 'Genesis' geometry offered in the Gary Fisher bikes.


----------



## Nix_NWPA (Aug 13, 2006)

Well, I've decided to wait until the local Gary Fisher shop gets in some '07's in my size to check out before I make a decision. I've also decided that buying online isn't a good idea for a first bike. It's definately better suited to someone who already know what geometry they like. If I don't like the Fisher, I can always pick up an '07 Hardrock (which I hear have better components than the '06's) or a discounted '06. I'd rather wait and hopefully give my business to a shop that would rather turn my away than try to sell me something that doesn't fit.


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Smart idea*



Nix_NWPA said:


> Well, I've decided to wait until the local Gary Fisher shop gets in some '07's in my size to check out before I make a decision. I've also decided that buying online isn't a good idea for a first bike. It's definately better suited to someone who already know what geometry they like. If I don't like the Fisher, I can always pick up an '07 Hardrock (which I hear have better components than the '06's) or a discounted '06. I'd rather wait and hopefully give my business to a shop that would rather turn my away than try to sell me something that doesn't fit.


Work with a shop that will listen to you and respect your needs. Nothing worse than a shop trying to sell you the wrong bike or wrong size because of what they have on the floor to sell you that day.


----------



## tha1000 (Aug 16, 2006)

6'4" with a short inseam... you might like the Fishers better anyway.. they are more stretched out than a Specialized. I'm 6'5" with a 34" inseam and I ride a 21" Fisher... and like it a lot. I think I'd go with a 23 in a Specialized. To get a long enough top tube in Trek for me to feel comfortable with, I had to get on a 23" frame, I believe.. and that left me zero standover clearance as well... and with the amount of holes and stumps I wind up hitting, the twins thank me for the clearance...


----------

